

I switched to Android, here’s the skinny - pfredrich
http://pfredrich.com/blog/?p=20 

======
jusben1369
I'll add one comment. Went from iPhone to Android (Nexus S 4G) nearly two
years ago now. US based. One of the biggest issues I have is around network
connectivity. I find that the overall phone's performance is hugely impacted
by the quality of the network signal. The phone can't hold the wireless
connection like similar Apple devices can and when it's switching between
wireless and cell tower the entire experience just seems to go south. Agree
Google Play would make it hard to leave now. Getting a notification 22 minutes
before your appointment saying "based on traffic you should leave now to be on
time" is awesome.

Edit: replace Play with Now

~~~
speg
You mean Google Now?

------
pfredrich
It's my first blog post, be gentle, please. And thanks.

